

Computational Breakthrough: Faster Integer Multiplication [pdf] - hhm
http://www.cse.psu.edu/~furer/Papers/mult.pdf

======
hhm
And the paper is available here:
<http://www.cse.psu.edu/~furer/Papers/mult.pdf>

~~~
Tichy
Thanks - I really don't understand why scientific publications go into
"closed" journals...

~~~
brent
Lack of funding. Personally I think most scientific publishing should be
publicly funded by tax dollars as it eventually benefits everyone, but such is
life. To go out on a further, yet still related tangent here is a humorous
(read: sad) plot
([http://commontragedies.wordpress.com/2007/11/14/a-question-o...](http://commontragedies.wordpress.com/2007/11/14/a-question-
of-priorities/))

